# nexus 7 speed hub ???



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

So I picked up a like new Schwinn cruiser with a Nexus internal 7 speed hub w/coaster brake today. I looked for info on it and can't find much. I know some of you have tried them, whats the verdict? I found a thread about using a thumb shifter on it but no conclusions were made.(mines got the "pushbutton/thumb" type) Any further details?

I almost hate to strip out the bike it is so clean, but I've got this vintage frame thats just begging for "new life" (that and I only paid $50.00 for the donor:thumbsup: )


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

stan, your google-fu skills are weak....

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/nexus-mech.html


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Thanx but I found that info, I want user reviews.....like how well does it work under varied applications?..


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I can help with a review of two applications.

One of my buddies retrofitted his 1st year Rat Fink with one.
He made 45 miles of the MS150 on that bike till back problems kept him from finishing.
There are some good long grades on that ride.
Barring the unrelated back flare up he said he would have defiantly finished the 1st day on it, 75 miles.
He loved the way it worked.

My other buddy put one on his Chinese import stretch cruiser and it goes to and between pubs without a hitch, all on flat smooth street. he loves it.

That same friend has an extra one he wants to put on my bmx cruiser so we can do some 80 mile ride. I'll let you know........


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*heres one of the candidates..*

This is a frame I just won on eBay, should recieve it next week. I don't know what it is but I like the horizontal dropouts and the BMX bottom bracket shell. The paint job is pretty cool too  Looks like a fun one  , maybe with some mustache bars or dirt drops...and I just got a brand new set of "Holy Rollers" that need a home :thumbsup:

I'll try to find a pic of the other possible frame i might use it on...I think it's on my other computer.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*heres one of the candidates..*

oops, double post..


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I love mine, I just don't like the shifter. From what I have read, you can only use a nexus shifter, and I have only found 2 different types, the push button one you probably have, and the twist one I have.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I had one on my kona a'ha 3 bar cruiser. I rode it on and off road. It stalled slightly under extreme loads. But only slightly. Other than that, which it was not designed for. It worked great. The push push shifter is kinda fragile. But it was designed for comfort bikes. The coaster cannot be converted. Dont open that sucker up. Dont ask how I know. Took me week to figure out how to put it back. Only use the special shimano grease for the innards.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

A cannabis cruiser Stan?:skep:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*here's the other possibility..*

this frame REALLY deserves a new life....don'tcha think:thumbsup: Another unknown but ready for some new action


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*What!!!!!*



azjeff said:


> A cannabis cruiser Stan?:skep:


Oh My  I thought it was Laceleaf Maple


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Rumpfy, I'm proposing a new forum dedicated solely to Stan and his finds. It could rival the 29er pundits in popularity in no time


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*?????*



ssmike said:


> Hey Rumpfy, I'm proposing a new forum dedicated solely to Stan and his finds. It could rival the 29er pundits in popularity in no time


 I'm not sure if thats a slam or a compliment


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> this frame REALLY deserves a new life....don'tcha think:thumbsup: Another unknown but ready for some new action


I'm not sure how the Nexus would work with a front derailleur and triple chainrings up front. (You'd still have to run a rear derailleur or chain tensioner). Unless you yanked all that gear off. IMHO, that bike should be cleaned up and enjoyed "as-is". (If you start yanking stuff off, you should send me the front wheel).:thumbsup:

I have the Nexus 7-sp with a roller brake on a 1950's Schwinn cantilever frame and I love it. It has the push/pull thumb shifter and it feels alittle weak (it's plastic), but it works fine for what it was intended. I wouldn't suggest an off-road hammer fest with it that's for sure.

http://http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3586336&postcount=54


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*Rusty*

Stan
I had a '47 Schwinn DX that I called Rusty that I used for a commuter. Rusty old frame, rusty fenders, chrome was shot, the bike really looked like a pending case of lock jaw. That was probably why it didn't get stolen.

I repacked the headset and bottom bracket, and installed a Nexus 7 Coaster with push button shifter and rode that thing to work every day it rained for more than a year. I rode different bikes when the weather was nice, but Rusty also saw some off road duty, and some really long rides, and at least an 800 foot climb back up to the house every day he went out, some out of the saddle, some seated. I even towed a BOB trailer with it on laundry or shopping days.

I didn't get very far without adding a front brake, though. At 190 pounds, and screaming down Page Mill Road at 30 something miles per hour, the coaster couldn't take the heat, so I added a Nexus front hub brake, and all was good. I rotated that bike out of the regular fleet after a couple years, and sold it a couple years after that, but not before checking the rear hub bearings. They were pretty dry, and a bit grumbly, but could be relubed and put back into service. I did exactly no maintenance to that hub in the time I owned it, no lube, no adjustments, and left it out in the rain.

My only complaint about it was the amount of time it would take to remove and install it in the event of a flat. I can tell you that packing grass in your tire on a road ride is no substitute for an inner tube. I can also tell you I still have a half dozen Specialized Dirt Worms (linear inner tubes) in my bike barn.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I'm not sure if thats a slam or a compliment


That might be fodder for a poll....

Mainly because most of your finds defy uh, well, classification, and this one's neither vintage, classic, or retro...but, you go Stan :thumbsup:

A Nexus hub is designed for comfort, city, cruiser bikes. They work fantastic to get to the coffee shop. Available with either the push button shifter or Revo twist shifter.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm not sure how the Nexus would work with a front derailleur and triple chainrings up front. (You'd still have to run a rear derailleur or chain tensioner). Unless you yanked all that gear off. IMHO, that bike should be cleaned up and enjoyed "as-is". (If you start yanking stuff off, you should send me the front wheel).:thumbsup:
> 
> Ihttp://http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3586336&postcount=54


 I was thinkin about using the crankset with just the large gear and taking off the derailers and brake levers.The front and rear hubs need rebuilding so I would save all the pieces for a future "put it back together". The wheelset with the Nexus hub would make it rideable till then.


----------

